# My Vietnamese Giant Centipede



## Kat Fenix (Mar 11, 2014)

Man, there's no Myriapod photo threads? Makes me sad. Wanted to look at everyone's critters!

Anyways. Got this one a few days ago. The guy who sold it to me showed me how to "handle" it properly [aka using tongs, not fingers] and showed me just how fast they are!
She hasn't eaten for me yet but I'm going to wait a few more days. Just added some more substrate to her container so she can burrow better. She's actually not aggressive at all, very calm, but doesn't really appreciate being touched or moved. Once I find some stinkin' peat moss without any fertilizer or pesticides, she'll get a mix of that as well.

and going with my Gears of War theme, her name is Corpser. Currently up for trade for a GBB but I think I'm getting attached now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 11, 2014)

Great thread idea. Im gonna take some pictures


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 11, 2014)

Very awesome centipedes and good pics.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 11, 2014)

Great name.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Question: Why do people call them "poison claws" instead of venomous? Venom is injected, poison is inhaled, absorbed through the skin, or ingested :/
Calling them "poison" claws would hint that they are always coated in the poison.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

Kat Fenix said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Question: Why do people call them "poison claws" instead of venomous? Venom is injected, poison is inhaled, absorbed through the skin, or ingested :/
> Calling them "poison" claws would hint that they are always coated in the poison.


I can't really answer the question cause (dont have one), but could be a nickname cause everything they touch dies or is injured, just a guess.


----------



## Gel (Mar 12, 2014)

I would assume they call them "poison claws" and not "venom claws" due to not knowing the difference between how venom and poison are delivered.  Most outside the hobby are not aware of the difference so the name must have just stuck through constant misuse. The proper name is "forcipule" or "forcipules" which are modified legs.

Great pics!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome, cool. I just had someone on tumblr correct me to "poison claws" and I was doing research but I could not find anything that really outlines their venom production.

When do you think she'll start eating? her temps are correct and she has plenty of burrowing substrate and fresh water but has shown no interest in food. Going to try a cricket tonight in case she's not used to dubia.

What substrate should I probably use? I really want to use peat moss but I can't find any without fertilizer or pesticides.
Would regular potting soil work better than eco earth?

---------- Post added 03-14-2014 at 01:47 AM ----------

The answer was crickets! Chomped down three of them for me tonight.


----------



## Gel (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm glad it took the crickets and great pics!

For substrate, I use organic soil which is a mix of peat and a bunch of other good stuff.  I'm sure there are other great alternatives as well.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 14, 2014)

Cool glad shes eating and brilliant pics


----------



## laurenkane (Mar 14, 2014)

SO COOL!!!! Beautiful girl!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 14, 2014)

View attachment 125056
View attachment 125057

	

		
			
		

		
	
This discussion has been bandied about so often that I feel the need to clarify, once and for all...

Poison vs. Venom

Poison tries so hard to be caustic and dangerous, but ultimately comes off as laughable.
Click: http://melodic-hardrock.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/x-poison512.jpg

Venom, on the other hand, comes at you over the hood of your car spewing death and wielding a labrys.
Click: http://www.audiotrip.me/Files/cc4a5da6-346b-4fae-b53b-db133a00eb45.jpg





:coffee:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gel (Mar 14, 2014)

Haha! Such an epic post zonbonzovi!  You sir just won the internet! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got her to take a roach! Finally. Thought she was going to be stuck on crickets forever. I hate crickets they smell so bad and are so noisy.

I plan on moving her to a slightly larger enclosure. I've got some "organic" potting mix and the ingredients are as follows : sphagnum peat moss, horticultural vermiculite, perlite, and organic wetting agent.
is this safe to use? I'm having issues keeping the coco fiber wet enough and she really wants to dig but there are large fibers in the cocofiber and she gives up.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 25, 2014)

Once they are full they might not eat much for weeks.  Hey how'd you post those small framed short vids, that's pretty cool, I'm behind on how to do stuff like that, REAL behind.


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 25, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> Once they are full they might not eat much for weeks.  Hey how'd you post those small framed short vids, that's pretty cool, I'm behind on how to do stuff like that, REAL behind.


I believe they're .gif files. However, I'm not sure how to do it either. 

Also-
Beautiful animal you have there! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 25, 2014)

Nanotrev said:


> I believe they're .gif files. However, I'm not sure how to do it either.
> 
> Also-
> Beautiful animal you have there! She's gorgeous.


Thank you!
I used photoshop CS6 and a video I shot of her with my camera. CS6 allows you to make gifs :3


----------

